# a question any help please?



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

hi everyone

hope you are all well.

here`s a hypothetical question would appreciate some help with. We have 2 los placed with us and we are just about to make the court application. If BM had another child and the LA wanted to keep all 3 together, could they stop our court application of our 2 if we did not want to take or could not take number 3?

anyone got any ideas or similar experiences of a BM having another child? And if we did want to take number 3 could we? What kind of thing would they be looking for from us in order to support that?

dunno why I said this is hypothetical, it kind of is but also kind of isn't . . . Having a bit of a potentially crazy time as you can probably gather . .

thanks
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hmm mysterious, trying to work out how a new baby is a kind of/kind of not  
i very much doubt they would or could stop your court application..your 2 are a separate placement to a new one and you can hardly be penalised by something you had no control over   
you would no doubt be approached about the new baby (presuming you are talking about a newborn here but i could be wrong!) tho at this point you've no idea whether the child would or would not be actually up for adoption in the long run..BM circumstances could have changed etc..you would have to be assessed again to adopt another (in our case it was a very quick assessment for no.2 as it so soon after being placed with no.1) and they would have to be sure you could cope with 3 under 3/4 yr olds..
does that help  
kj x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

that does help in a way thank you! Yes it is very mysterious but that's half the problem at the moment and half the problem in general, gah! Maybe will know more next week I think. For now half a bombshell has been dropped with the other half to come. No I realise that doesn't make much sense either! But thanks though, your answer has helped.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

We have a very similar situation to you. Our 2 girls were placed with us in September. Our eldest was 2 last weekend, the youngest is now 11 months. BM is pg again, due in March. The LA has approached us wanting to place the new baby with us. We have decided against this as 3 children under the age of 3 would be far too much for us all. Our eldest is very demanding of our time and showing some very jealous behaviour towards her baby sister. We don't have family living close enough to help out. The past few months have been exhausting for us. Plus we couldn't manage financially with only 1 wage coming in (we would need a bigger car for a start) and the LA couldn't guarantee any financial support due to cutbacks. The Sw was very understanding and our decision did not impact on our assessment a few weeks later. We submitted our court application just before xmas. Apparently, they will the LA will ask us again once the baby is born but there is no pressure to change our minds. We have agreed to fully support any contact agreements between our girls and this and any future siblings. 
If we were to take in the new baby we would have to be re-assessed albeit a shorter assessment than the last one. We would have to go to panel again to be approved and then matched. The baby would go into foster care for at least 6 months for the necessary orders to go through.
Also worth considering is the wellbeing of the birth mum. Ours has significantly deteriorated since contact with the girls stopped prior to their placement with us with a much higher risk of FAS for the unborn baby.
Hope that helps 
Murtle x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow Murtle, very interesting, very similar I think! We dont have all the facts yet so we might be assuming some things at the moment which arent true/correct. Cant really explain on here for obvious confidentiality reasons but thanks, your post has helped a lot.


----------

